# Currituck Sound



## YJfreak (Mar 10, 2004)

Does anyone fish in Currituck sound? I have access to fish the sound in the Aydlett area and was wondering if anyone has had any success and/or tips they could give me. Seems like the water is pretty brakish, so what species am i looking at? We found a gar dead on the shoreline earlier this year, but there are also lots of mullet around and crabs, so i am lost as to what and how to target it.

:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

YJfreak said:


> Does anyone fish in Currituck sound? I have access to fish the sound in the Aydlett area and was wondering if anyone has had any success and/or tips they could give me. Seems like the water is pretty brakish, so what species am i looking at? We found a gar dead on the shoreline earlier this year, but there are also lots of mullet around and crabs, so i am lost as to what and how to target it.
> 
> :fishing: :fishing:


 You can motor over to Wright Memorial,catch stripers on jigs and plugs,maybe even some white perch on shinners.. Or might even go across the sound near the duckblinds,find some good water and catch a bass or two.. Or find some deep water nearby and catch a channel cat or three... I have done all the above near that area...


----------



## YJfreak (Mar 10, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> You can motor over to Wright Memorial,catch stripers on jigs and plugs,maybe even some white perch on shinners.. Or might even go across the sound near the duckblinds,find some good water and catch a bass or two.. Or find some deep water nearby and catch a channel cat or three... I have done all the above near that area...


So it is pretty much all freshwater that far north? How far south do you have to go to get to some decent saltwater? Was thinking of trying for flounder, trout, croaker, small inshore species, etc.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sometimes those species get in there,especially pups and flounder.. You'd have to go a fair distance south to consistantly catch many of the inshore species you listed though..


----------



## YJfreak (Mar 10, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Sometimes those species get in there,especially pups and flounder.. You'd have to go a fair distance south to consistantly catch many of the inshore species you listed though..


Gotcha, thank you very much!!!!:fishing: :beer:


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Dd*

dont you need a fresh water lic on the north side of the brdg....fished waterlily for large mouth bass,,,,,,,,,,JS


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jerseysalt said:


> dont you need a fresh water lic on the north side of the brdg....fished waterlily for large mouth bass,,,,,,,,,,JS


 Not for sure what the boundries are,but Waterlilly definatly requires a fw license... More than likely anywhere n of the bridge also...


----------

